# Canon U.S.A. Renews Sponsorship of the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2017)

```
<em>Canon Will Continue to Engage and Educate Visitors at One of the World’s Most Photographed Events Through 2020</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 21, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce a renewal of its partnership with world-renowned event, the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta, taking its role as presenting sponsor of the event through 2020. This renewed sponsorship marks Canon’s commitment to the Albuquerque community, an area where Canon calls home to one of the two U.S. support centers that service the Company’s customers. To mark this momentous three-year sponsorship renewal, Canon has and will continue to sponsor the opening Mass Ascension and closing Night Magic™ Glow events.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“It’s been a true honor to serve as the presenting sponsor of the Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta since 2015,” said Eliott Peck, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It is a place to let your imagination run wild and is truly awe-inspiring as colorful balloons fill the sky – making it the ideal setting for photographers and videographers to capture spectacular images.”</p>
<p>As one of the most photographed events in the world, the balloon fiesta offers many photo opportunities to create memories of a lifetime. This year’s 46<sup>th</sup> annual event will take place Oct. 7-15, 2017 in Albuquerque, New Mexico, featuring over 500 hot air and gas balloons, of which the Fiesta anticipates almost 100 of those to be special shaped balloons.</p>

<p>“We are thrilled to continue our partnership with Canon as the Fiesta’s Presenting Sponsor for the next three years,” said Balloon Fiesta board president, Mike Rice. “This event is a crux of the Albuquerque community and Canon’s support over the years has helped our guests create lasting memories.”</p>
<p>With this renewal, Canon will continue to host hands-on activities, allowing attendees to try its wide array of products to bring their experience to life. Attendees will have the opportunity to borrow the latest Canon equipment<sup>*</sup> from the Main Street booth where they can also sign up for photo walks and use Canon’s interactive photo booth. Canon imaging experts will also be on site to provide educational experiences to help attendees capture once-in-a- lifetime photos and videos.</p>
<p><b>About Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta</b></p>
<p>The Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta is an annual festival of hot air balloons that takes place every October in Albuquerque, New Mexico, USA. It is the largest gathering of balloons and balloonists in the world. For details on events, schedule, entertainment and photographs visit our website <a href="http://www.balloonfiesta.com/" target="blank">www.balloonfiesta.com</a> and follow us on Twitter @BalloonFiesta and Facebook.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Adelino (Sep 21, 2017)

The Balloon Fiesta is a BRILLIANT event!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 22, 2017)

Big deal. It's just a bunch of hot air


----------



## ghosthouse (Oct 12, 2017)

I'd love to go and shoot this event! I was watching a special on the Weather Channel this morning about the _Albuquerque Box_. It is pretty interesting how the weather plays a role in the flight patterns. Its worth looking up if you are not familiar.


----------

